# Hijaze goats from saudi arabia ,New pictures



## Naef hajaya (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## Roll farms (Mar 24, 2010)

I would really and truly love to get some of these into the US...I even tried.  Unfortunately, because of USDA restrictions, I can't.

*waits for the day that SA becomes Hoof and Mouth and Scrapie-free certified*


----------



## HartRice (Mar 24, 2010)

These are absolutely beautiful. I love the long ears. Are they dairy type goats or what purpose do they have there? Too bad they can't be in the US. I would certainly want some. I am partial to long ears though we have nubians. Thanks so much for sharing your photos.


----------



## Naef hajaya (Mar 25, 2010)

HartRice said:
			
		

> These are absolutely beautiful. I love the long ears. Are they dairy type goats or what purpose do they have there? Too bad they can't be in the US. I would certainly want some. I am partial to long ears though we have nubians. Thanks so much for sharing your photos.


Thank you , this goats used for the production of goat milk and meat


----------



## Naef hajaya (Mar 25, 2010)

HartRice said:
			
		

> These are absolutely beautiful. I love the long ears. Are they dairy type goats or what purpose do they have there? Too bad they can't be in the US. I would certainly want some. I am partial to long ears though we have nubians. Thanks so much for sharing your photos.


Thank you , this goats used for the production of goat milk and meat


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 25, 2010)

They're very long-legged and lean, almost like Thoroughbred horses


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 26, 2010)

So, hey...this might be an interesting little game to play..  

If you guys could reach into your monitors and grab *one* of the above goats, which particular one would you pick and why?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 26, 2010)

Well, that's easy, as long as we're doing make-believe, I want two of each.

DonnaBelle


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 26, 2010)

Well, duh...but where's the fun in that!?!   

Seriously, if you could pick *one*...which would it be and why?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 26, 2010)

OK, I want the one in the first picture.  I don't speak/read arabic so I don't know if the caption below is her name or her breed.

Why, because she is Jean Harlow reincarnated as a goat.

Can't you see it in her eyes, her posture??  She's slinky and sassy at the same time, kinda hard to pull off all at once.

And those ears, those beautiful ears.

I say we kiss and make up with all the Arabs, so we can have some of those goats.

DonnaBelle


----------



## ksacres (Mar 28, 2010)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> OK, I want the one in the first picture.  I don't speak/read arabic so I don't know if the caption below is her name or her breed.
> 
> Why, because she is Jean Harlow reincarnated as a goat.
> 
> ...


The first goat is also a boy.


----------



## MissDanni (Mar 29, 2010)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I say we kiss and make up with all the Arabs, so we can have some of those goats.


LOL! 

They are really interesting looking, I can't get over the ears! I bet they feel really soft?


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 29, 2010)

Second from the bottom. I like the pinto/sabino coloring.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 29, 2010)

I like the very bottom one..

Long body...good straight legs...could stand a little straighter topline and a little more depth, but the rump slope is nice and shallow and...well, it's mostly the length and legs for me.   

I like a long, post-legged goat for some reason.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 29, 2010)

My first choice would be the one on the right in the second pic.  The rest are just so high-rumped!  My second pic would be the very last one.


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 12, 2010)

The fourth one down, that is dark brown spotted with speckles inside the spots. Such a pretty color!  My second choice would be the solid brown with freckles on its ears. Also because the color is pretty.


----------

